

Ask HN: How to crash / hack Demo Day? - johnvejnoska

SSE Labs Demo Day is tomorrow 6/2/11, tickets are $250, my co founder and myself are bootstrapping our start up and have no cash.  We really want to go and check it out.<p>Any ideas on how to crash / get in for free?  So far my plan is to borrow a friends SLR with a big flash and pretend to be the press.  Show up early and nose around?  Sneak in the back door?  Regardless I am going to give it my best shot to get in somehow, anyone have some ideas?
======
matdwyer
Don't try to sneak in - if you really don't have the money, find the organizer
and privately explain the situation, explain why you want to be there, and ask
if there is anything you can volunteer for to help.

If you try to scam them you'll lose your reputation along with getting kicked
out - if you approach it eagerly and ready to work to gain that experience
you'll leave with a new contact and the experience.

